# Do You Tweet?



## NodeWest-Dan (Dec 23, 2013)

I've been searching around on Twitter and trying to connect with individuals from our niche.  It's easy to find the companies and follow them, but how about the people?

If you have Twitter and would like to connect there feel free to post or PM me your @username.

Mine is @danrovito


----------



## mojeda (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't do all that much tweeting myself but: @mojeda92.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Dec 23, 2013)

mojeda said:


> Don't do all that much tweeting myself but: @mojeda92.


I followed you a few weeks ago after implementing serverstatus


----------



## drmike (Dec 23, 2013)

I find Twitter to be a giant blah, advertising text stream mainly.

Not terrible as an RSS like feed for certain websites.  Other than that, a giant hype machine about not much.  Very spotty on who and what is on there.


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm also not _that_ into Twitter, but I do use it. I think it can be good to stay up-to-date with stuff (et cetera). You'll find me at @k0nsl


----------



## mikho (Dec 23, 2013)

@Lowendguide


----------



## NodePacket (Dec 23, 2013)

Tweet Tweet! I used to tweet, but my twitter kept getting hacked


----------



## NodeKid (Dec 23, 2013)

Mainly to keep up to date with certain things, occasionally vent at idiots and post nonsense/choons.

Followed the bods in this thread so show me some love  @nodekid


----------



## dano (Dec 23, 2013)

I was an early adopter, but I don't tweet anymore;  if I hop on the wagon again I will say hello to you all.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you all for the responses. I've added some of you.


----------



## AuroraZero (Dec 24, 2013)

Nah not anymore used to have one but had no followers after like a year or so I made it go poof. Closed my FB also no reason to have them as no one gives a whit about what I have to say most of the time. Guess I need some writing courses or something.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Dec 26, 2013)

AuroraZero said:


> Nah not anymore used to have one but had no followers after like a year or so I made it go poof. Closed my FB also no reason to have them as no one gives a whit about what I have to say most of the time. Guess I need some writing courses or something.


I could see that being a reason to close them out.  All I ever notice on Twitter is just links and spam. So i'm trying to get away from that and follow actual people.


----------



## AuroraZero (Dec 26, 2013)

NodeWest-Dan said:


> I could see that being a reason to close them out.  All I ever notice on Twitter is just links and spam. So i'm trying to get away from that and follow actual people.


That is what pissed me off the most. Like they were bots or some crap. Just a bunch of junk and useless shit being posted. That or wanting to use you to get to the real people you have friended. Too much drama on FB also it is like the new Melrose Place or some shit lol.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 26, 2013)

NodeWest-Dan said:


> I've been searching around on Twitter and trying to connect with individuals from our niche.  It's easy to find the companies and follow them, but how about the people?


I am looking for vps related twitter accounts too.

My current list does include all common providers -  the whole archive starts around 2009.

Looking forward to additional suggestions.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Dec 27, 2013)

@securedspeed


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 27, 2013)

@Aldryic .. though I never really did get into the whole socmed thing.  Not enough patience, I guess.. I sign up, play around with it for a week or so, then get bored and stop messing with it.


----------



## httpzoom (Dec 27, 2013)

Twitter is something we'd like the time to get to do properly.

I think the main problem for companies is badly run social media accounts are actually worse than no social media accounts.


----------



## George_Fusioned (Dec 27, 2013)

@georgetasioulis


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Dec 27, 2013)

httpzoom said:


> Twitter is something we'd like the time to get to do properly.
> 
> I think the main problem for companies is badly run social media accounts are actually worse than no social media accounts.


It's just like anything else really.  So flooded and full of useless content that being able to wade through and actually find a voice is pretty hard.  We have yet to master our social media, but we are definitely working on it.


----------



## bizzard (Dec 28, 2013)

@tvmanukrishnan

Most of my tweets now are from my Diaspora account.


----------



## blergh (Dec 28, 2013)

Never have, never will.


----------



## talktosandy (Jan 6, 2014)

using twitter is face the spamming after singup you will get many spmmers followers.


----------



## peterw (Jan 7, 2014)

Never tweeted but some twitter accounts are usefull.


----------

